# BERLO Bicycle- Peter J Berlo



## vuniw (Aug 3, 2017)

I am looking for any information, literature, and pictures on Berlo bicycles or Peter J Berlo. The attached picture of "Pete Berlo's Shop" sold at the 2007 Copake auction. Does anybody know who has this picture or has any other pictures of Berlo or his bicycles?


----------



## barracuda (Aug 3, 2017)

It's a great story. Berlo began racing in 1887, and by 1892 was building his own lightweight racing bikes and winning big. By 1895 he had perfected the construction of the world's first pacing quintuplet, and riding behind that machine Berlo set the world's record in the flying mile. 


1889:



 


1891:



 



 


1892:



 


1892:



 


1895:



 


1896






https://digitalcollections.detroitpubliclibrary.org/islandora/object/islandora:217205


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 4, 2017)

I had this in my archives :->


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 3, 2021)




----------

